# A very cool person and some one I can call friend



## Humble Student (Aug 31, 2009)

Hope you enjoy the story of a real cool guy.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 31, 2009)

Great story.

Wonderful comeback.

Thank you for sharing.


----------

